# Cross linked polyethyle and polybutylene



## stardevelopment (Feb 14, 2004)

Can any one tell me more about crossing these two types?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

stardevelopment said:


> Can any one tell me more about crossing these two types?


keep away from polybuthylene, if you can. for potable water lines use pex or cpcv. for waste use pvc.


----------

